# Shutting OFF, "BEEP on LOCK" Feature



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Borrowed from the T&C Forum

1. Perform this operation while standing outside the
vehicle.
2. Press the LOCK button on a programmed RKE transmitter
for at least 4 seconds, but no longer than 10 seconds.
Then, press the PANIC button while still holding
the LOCK button.
3. Release both buttons at the same time.
4. Test the feature while outside of the vehicle by pressing
the LOCK button on the RKE transmitter with the
ignition switch in the LOCK position and the key removed.
5. Repeat these steps if you want to return this feature to
its previous setting.
NOTE: Pressing the LOCK button on the RKE transmitter
while you are in the vehicle will activate the Vehicle
Security Alarm. Opening a door with the Vehicle Security
Alarm activated will cause the alarm to sound. Press the
UNLOCK button to deactivate the Vehicle Security
Alarm."


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Shutting OFF, "BEEP on LOCK" Feature (redzone98)*

I also found instructions for this in the Routan owners manual. I don't know why car companies think owners want their cars to honk at them. This isn't 80s when an alarm chirp signaled you just arrived in KITT.
The metric mode toggle was a little tricky to find too.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Shutting OFF, "BEEP on LOCK" Feature (ben55124)*

I'd shut the BEEP sound off too except the female member of my household likes it. Gives a feeling of security in the parking lot.
At least it's not as loud as our Honda's.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Shutting OFF, "BEEP on LOCK" Feature (troop94)*

i hate it when i get home from work at 11pm, and i wake up the house when the kids hear a car beeping out front!


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the beep, it annoys the neighbor no end and I can`t stand the ugly witch.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (linus69)*

This explains 'choice'


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (cscsc)*

As far as the 'beep' ... perhaps you can use the old fashioned way, simply hit the lock button on the driver's door when exiting ... quite simple and no beep!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_As far as the 'beep' ... perhaps you can use the old fashioned way, simply hit the lock button on the driver's door when exiting ... quite simple and no beep!


give me an extra set of hands so i can open the driver door and carry a baby carrier


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_As far as the 'beep' ... perhaps you can use the old fashioned way, simply hit the lock button on the driver's door when exiting ... quite simple and no beep!

Using the clicker to remote lock after exiting vehicle --> impossible to lock keys in car


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (ben55124)*

Understood both comments, my 'kids' are 21 and 24 ... I use the remote, wife likes the beep (my '06 Mazda3 doesn't beep initially when you remote lock it but has a feature that if you click the lock remote a second time it will beep so you feel better that it's REALLY locked, even though you can hear the power locks engaging as you walk away with a single click ... sounds like if that were a feature on the Routan most would like it as it covers both bases)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_Understood both comments, my 'kids' are 21 and 24 ... I use the remote, wife likes the beep (my '06 Mazda3 doesn't beep initially when you remote lock it but has a feature that if you click the lock remote a second time it will beep so you feel better that it's REALLY locked, even though you can hear the power locks engaging as you walk away with a single click ... sounds like if that were a feature on the Routan most would like it as it covers both bases)

yep, all my Ford's did that, i enjoy that feature. because, if something is not fully closed it will not beep, or beep 2 times, depending on what car.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Thanks, "honk" is gone. I always thought it was annoying as hell. Why not a pleasant "chirp" like my BMW? Why the annoying HONK?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

glad to help ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

